# Are you awaiting final decision from your bank?



## skinnylegs (31 Aug 2018)

Hi all,
Just looking for some figures to give to the oireachtas committee in order for them to put the pressure on to bring this whole disgraceful saga to an end or at least set a date for it. 

Despite previous promises and deadline setting, the feet dragging is still unbelievable and will continue to be so unless the pressure is put on.

I am trying to get a rough idea of the number of accounts that are in scope but have yet to be given a final decision by their bank. Judging by some of the threads on here, there are still plenty, of both cohorts and individual cases, in this situation across all the banks. 

 I know there are plenty of people on here who have been on top of this issue from the start and are well up on the figures so any help would be greatly appreciated.

TIA


----------



## todo (31 Aug 2018)

The banks are doing there usual trick here (least cost to them), they have only deemed impacted the cohorts that the CBI have told them that they have to deem impacted.

They have no intention of finding any other cohorts, there are clear outlier cases that the banks themselves won't find impacted, why would they, it will be either the CBI, ombudsman or courts that force them too.

They are dragging there feet because they know that the more time that goes by, the less likely it is that people will continue to fight them.

My advice to everyone is to appeal the banks not impacted decision, either via Padraig Kissane, the courts or the ombudsman.


----------



## AIBVictim (5 Apr 2019)

Hi - I might be a bit late to the discussions here - 1st time user of the site... so might be on the wrong thread ...... But is anyone waiting an eternity (Like me) for an answer from BDO on a Tracker Appeal.  I put an appeal in to BDO (relating to an AIB tracker) at the end of September 2018 and am still awaiting a decision.  There was months of over and back and then silence....  BDO advise that is on the panel list for review etc etc.  My appeal is that AIB made me sell a buy to let property in 2015 as I was in difficulty with the Bank's SVR being charged then after 8 years of torture the Bank agreed that most of my debt should have been on a tracker changing things (my financial position) entirely and the buy to let could have been kept as I could have afforded the repayments.  Ultimately I lost money on the sale of the property and had and still have a residual loan on it too that is being paid off.  I'm going crazy with this whole process to be honest and its speed - or rather lack of.  Has anyone else experienced any positive outcome with this appeal process or is it all bad news ??


----------

